# 12000 wat dual fuel generator



## Shaky

Brand new in box, durostar 12000w eh dual fuel generator
... bought ladtbyear, never used, still in factory packaging......hustvgoing different direction for backup power needs. Com es with heavy duty cover....


Located in VictorIa, tx.....bring help it's pretty heavy!









12,000 Watt Dual Fuel Portable Generator


DS12000EH Specifications Gasoline Peak Wattage 12,000 Running Wattage 9,500 Running Amperage at 120V 79.17 Running Amperage at 240V 39.58 Runtime at 25% Load 19 Runtime at 50% Load 8 Propane Peak Wattage 11,400 Running Wattage 9,025 Running Amperage at 120V 75.21 Running Amperage at 240V 37.6...




www.duromaxpower.com




















Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaky

$900 OBO PICKED UP IN VICTORIA

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## bamafan

Do you have a receipt?


----------



## Shaky

bamafan said:


> Do you have a receipt?


Yes

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaky

809 obo...

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## bamafan

Is the generator still available? If so can you please provide purchase date so I can know the remaining time left on warranty. Thanks.


----------



## Shaky

Purchase date was June of 2021, and yes, still available and still unused


----------

